# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > Spoilers >  Nana Moon's Funeral

## Kim

Source: The sun on Tuesday, October 18.

The cream of EastEnders gathered together yesterday to film a tearful farewell to Nana Moon .

'Mourners' led by Shane Richie and Jessie Wallace trooped sombrely into Hendon Crematorium. It was one of the biggest turnouts in the soap's history. And it also gave Jessie, 34, (Kat Moon) a chance to flaunt her fiery red hair-do. The scenes - to be shown early next year - follow the death of Nana, played by Hilda Braid. Insiders say she dies on Christmas Day in the arms of Alfie, played by Shane, 41. 

Among those at the North London funeral were Barbara Windsor (Peggy Mitchell), Wendy Richard (Pauline Fowler) and Letitia Dean (Sharon Rickman. June Brown, who plays Dot Branning, showed up in bizzare boots. Kacey Ainsworth (Little Mo Mitchell), Billy Murray (Johnny Allen), Nigel Harman (Dennis Rickman) and Natalie Cassidy (Sonia Fowler) were also there. 

Many were seen having a crafty cigarette between scenes - except for June who always lights up as Dot. A bit-part morner said ' I was amazed how many were smoking.'

----------


## brenda1971

That will be a very sad episode

----------


## i_luv_dennis

it will be a very sad dennis goes to  the funreal

----------


## brenda1971

There wont be a dry eye in the house

----------


## alkalinetrio

sad sad day i will miss her caracter

----------


## lil baby tash

i most likely will be crying tis so unfair nana moon is like the sweetest person ever and her when she wanted to get arrested tee hee i will miss her plus i wanna know there is no mention of jake!!!!

----------


## crazygirl

yes it will be very sad it's a shame their killing her off

----------


## Bryan

this is wrong - shown early next year? alfie/kat/sharon/dennis leave at the end of this year? this spoiler has more holes than a cheesegrater!

----------


## BlackKat

Not sure if the article is correct in terms of when it's shown etc, but there were pics with it so it is filmed at least.

----------


## i_luv_dennis

as any one got any pics

----------


## Debs

oh dear ill have to stock up on the kleenexe!

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> this is wrong - shown early next year? alfie/kat/sharon/dennis leave at the end of this year? this spoiler has more holes than a cheesegrater!


That was what I was thinking!!  :Searchme:

----------


## Angeldelight

But the early next year would be the beginning of january surely, she dies on christmas day so in reality her funeral would be in early january...

----------


## i_luv_dennis

yeah it will

----------


## *kalfie*moon*

> as any one got any pics


yea i wana see the pics too!

----------


## Kim

Here's the pics:

----------


## Luna

i'll get the hankies ready

----------


## lollymay

awww that will be well sad

----------


## Charmed

I'll be crying   :Crying:  
I'm nearly in tears thinking about her dying!
My friends all think I'm weird coz I call her 'Nana' and treat her like she's my nana!   :Crying:

----------


## parkerman

> But the early next year would be the beginning of january surely, she dies on christmas day so in reality her funeral would be in early january...


Yes, and I can't imagine Alfie not going to it!

----------


## Cornishbabe

if shane and jessie leave before xmas. surely they could have still filmed the scenes before they go. Its films a few months in advance. so surely the dates could be correct

----------


## Katy

How can they do this to us. Its Christmas, its meant to be happy.

----------


## kirsty_g

this is going to be realy sad

----------


## Tamzi

This is weird. I heard the funeral was on the 20th. Alfie and Kat have left by then. This seems a bit weird
xxx

----------


## sanddennislover

when i saw the pic of the Funeral i was crying my eyes edxpsepcally when i saw the pic of Afie moon(Shane Ritche) sad

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

Welcome to the boards sanddennislover!!

I'm a bit confused by the dates too - and why is Jake not mentioned. You would also think that Spencer would want to come back for the funeral. (I know he almost certainly doesn't, but still...)

----------


## sanddennislover

Thanks for urs words Carrie Bradshaw  yeah iam sure jake  would have been mentioed maybe it due to Jakrisse maybe there are on the run  on something and i do not think we are going to be seeing spencer

----------


## hayley

:Crying:  i love nana!

----------


## Charmed

Me too!It won't be the same without her

----------


## Penguin8191

aww i love nana she is brill! maybe alfie n kat come back for the funeral!

----------


## shannisrules

i will probably cry when her funeral is shown

----------


## willow

> i will probably cry when her funeral is shown


me too i always cry at things like that!!!
it is usually the music that sets me off!!!
tissues at the ready!!!!! :Crying:

----------


## eastenders mad

yeah me to the sad music gets me going and when the people start to cry aswell.

----------


## Chloe-Elise

Awww its going to be so sad!  :Crying:

----------


## shannisrules

it was funny when nana stept on the policemans foot though!

----------


## kirstienod

I cant miss that, i will probably cry!

----------


## Mr Humphries

I can feel the tears running down my face now

----------


## Debs

Inside Soap has some pics of kat, alfie and little mo at nans funeral. all look very sad.

i would post but scanner is not working!!!

----------


## i_luv_dennis

these pictures was in tc quick today behind the sceans of nanas funreal

----------


## pinkles14

Looks good I will have to have the tissues ready for the funeral

----------


## i_luv_dennis

and me

----------


## xlxstaceyxlx

im going to cry  :Crying:  at this eppy

itll be sooo sad coz i love nana moon awww

----------


## Debs

> these pictures was in tc quick today behind the sceans of nanas funreal


 
loads more pics than were in inside soap and much better! ta for posting!

i

----------


## BlackKat

Yay, Jake is there.   :Cheer:  

Thanks for the pics,  :Smile:

----------


## Kim

> these pictures was in tc quick today behind the sceans of nanas funreal


Thanks for posting these.

----------


## big bro fan

Nana moon was another great character the soap would not be the same without her

----------


## Jessie Wallace

That's the pictures from Inside Soap.

----------


## kitty_uk

Spencer Moon's actor has been contacted and confirmed he will not be coming back to EE for the filming of Nana's funral. It looks like a sad time ahead of us.

----------


## Kim

> That's the pictures from Inside Soap.


Thanks for posting that.

----------


## Angeldelight

it looks sooooooooo sad.... i don't think i can watch it... it's too sad...

----------


## dddMac1

will be a really sad episode

----------


## Katy

Its going to be Tiffany all over again. I bet they use a really good song that will have me in floods every time i hear it in the future. Its always the music that sets me off.

----------


## Angeldelight

those pics are so sad... i can't believe there guna kill her off... Poor Nana...

----------


## chocolate

i am gonna so cry when she dies and when watching the funeral... i dont want her to die i love nana moon!!!! nooo.... :Crying:

----------


## Kim

Soaplife's pictures from behind the scenes:

----------


## Jojo

In my tv mag this week it also had pics of the funeral and Jake Moon featured in them, so he isn't going down for assisting an offender by the looks of it then!!!

I'll scan it in later if I get chance, but its in the TV Quick for this week.....

----------


## Luna

> In my tv mag this week it also had pics of the funeral and Jake Moon featured in them, so he isn't going down for assisting an offender by the looks of it then!!!
> 
> I'll scan it in later if I get chance, but its in the TV Quick for this week.....


If he was going down surely they would have let him out for him nans funeral

----------


## Jojo

:Searchme:   I dunno though, as the pics just showed him walking out of the church (though it was prob in between takes).  I thought they only let you out for immediate family  :Searchme:   The pics didn't show any signs of any prison officers though, so dunno...

----------


## Kim

> If he was going down surely they would have let him out for him nans funeral


Yeah they would have done, but a police officer or officers would have accompinied him at the funeral.

----------


## lollymay

awww the pictures are so sad. that is going to be a really sad episode.

----------


## kalfie

I will mis nana!!!! i don't want her to die! she is really funy. i better start stocking up on tissues now. bibi nana.

----------


## xsoftladybugx

Awww the pictures look so sad!! Get out the tissues   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Kim



----------


## Kim



----------


## Siobhan

it is going to be tissues at the ready this week and next  :Crying:

----------


## xStephaniex

i only caught the last 5 minutes of the episode where nana died lastnight !! and i was in tears . with the funeral scenes i think sum1 will need 25+ boxes of tissues by my side  :Sad:

----------


## Lindy

I'm more excited about Stacey shoving Johnny over than the boringness of Nana's funeral - yawn fest

----------


## Kim

I've got another pic of the funeral which I will post later. I had to get my mum to video the episode last night as i was out and i was quite annoyed because the sound didn't come out in places.

----------


## Lindy

I would worry you didn't miss much, plus you can watch it again on Sunday if your that desperate to hear it all!

----------


## the_watts_rule

Her funeral is the 22nd i think.

----------


## Kim

Yes it is.

----------


## Kim



----------


## BlackKat

Who are the two people behind Kat? It looks like they're just talking to the family (ie, Alfie, Jake and Kat) But then there's just two random people there,   :Lol:  

And couldn't Alfie have taken the coat off for like...one hour or something.

----------


## dddMac1

her funeral is going to be really sad

----------


## eastenders mad

yeah i can't wait to see it.

----------


## Kim

Could the people behind Kat be from the funeral directors'.

----------


## Dutchgirl

17 December 2005 

THE BIG XMAS EXIT 

The funeral of his beloved Nana brings Alfie and ex-wife Kat closer, but will they leave together on Christmas Day? 

Alfie probably wasnât expecting an early Christmas box â and certainly not a wooden one with his dearly departed Nana tucked up inside it.

While she may be about to sleep in heavenly peace, her traditional East End funeral on Thursday is the start of a far from festive season in Walford. And itâs one which ends with the murder of yet another resident on New Yearâs Eve.

Not that Nanaâs chief mourners Kat and Alfie will be around to see that âsleighingâ. For the biggest story in Soapland is their much vaunted Xmas Exit, with the only mystery being if they can finally resolve their differences and leave together.

But the real issue is whether this beleaguered soap can survive the loss of its two best actors in Shane Richie and Jessie Wallace.

For now, Nanaâs departure certainly brings Kat and Alfie closer than ever as she tries to console him in his grief for his beloved grandmother.

âAnâ the hardest fing,â he sobs, âthe hardest fing of all is realisinâ that I ainât ever gunna see âer again. She ainât cominâ back.â

Tell that to Dead Den, thenâ¦

The funeral is, of course, a typically Dickensian affair, with two black horses pulling an old-fashioned glass-sided hearse bearing Nanaâs coffin, flanked by undertakers in cloaks and top hats. Dressed in black, the whole Square turns out to walk behind it through the market and to the crematorium. Or, as old codger Jim puts it: âWagons roll!â

There are tears of sadness and joy as Alfie struggles through his tribute at the pulpit, recalling how Nana tried to fulfil her âwish listâ before dying, even if he wouldnât let her start smoking.

âAnâ her second wish was,â he tells the mourners, âshe said sheâd never been to a Cliff Richard concert. Well, before she could say Mistletoe And Wine, I âad âer on 20 fags a day.â

In an attempt to fulfil all of Nanaâs wishes, Kat and Alfie go to the races to place the old dearâs poker winnings of Â£530 on the 3.30. And the 33-1 outsider Mr Moonlight seems like a good punt â until heâs beaten by a nose.

But itâs after that fun day that Alfie then shows Kat his âAmerica Boxâ and tells her of his dream to ride a motorbike across the States. âThereâs nuffinâ to stop me now, is there?â he asks.

Only Kat bearing a note from Nana which reads: âMake my Alfie happy.â And if that means giving him her blessing to go, so be it.

Come Christmas Day and what would have been the Moonsâ second wedding anniversary, Alfie leaves the Square in a souped-up Ford Capri with half a tank of petrol and â83 quid in my pocketâ. Left standing by the side of the road is a distraught Kat, who realises that she might not be part of his budget fly-drive to America.

Unless, of course, he has âforgot summinkâ¦ the most important fing in the whole wide worldâ. Knowing Alfie, that will probably be his mapâ¦

Soapbox, Mirror

----------

